# Mirjam Weichselbraun - Unser Baby ist da!



## Claudia (30 Sep. 2013)

*Die Moderatorin ist zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden*

*Die österreichische TV-Moderatorin und Schauspielerin Mirjam Weichselbraun (32) ist zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden – und teilt die freudige Nachricht mit ihren Fans.*
„Sie ist da!! Unsere Tochter hat gestern das Licht der Welt erblickt. Wir freuen uns wahnsinnig. Sie ist ein kleines Wunder”, schrieb Weichselbraun in der Nacht zu Montag auf ihrer Facebook-Seite. 
*Tochter Maja kam am Samstag – nur einen Tag nach ihrem eigenen 32. Geburtstag – in Tirol zur Welt und wog 2,88 Kilogramm. Das bestätigte ihr Management am Montag gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur „dpa“. *
Mirjam Weichselbraun ist mit dem britischen Musikmanager Ben Mawson liiert. Er soll bei der Geburt dabei gewesen sein.


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2013)

Erst Geburtstag, dann noch einen neuen Erdenbürger auf die Welt gebracht, das nenne ich mal eine ausgefüllte Woche 

glueck09


----------



## Lion60 (30 Sep. 2013)

Glückstrumpf


----------



## gugolplex (30 Sep. 2013)

Das ist ja praktisch! Da muss sie ja nur ein paar Kuchen für ihren Geburtstag backen und am nächsten Tag ein paar Bunte Schokostreusel auf die Reste werfen, und fertig ist der Kindergeburtstag!


----------

